# Things are moving along



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

Received the first draft of divorce papers on Friday afternoon, sent corrections back to her. So waiting on the revised papers for one more look. 

Realtor went through my house and let me know what I need to do to get it on the market. Of course a lot of it is just clear junk out, a lot of which is his. He's working on getting a storage unit and moving stuff this week. Some painting, a bathroom needs tile floor put in and new toilet installed. I have a goal of having it on the market by November 1st. A little aggressive, but gives me something to work toward. 

I am pre-approved for a mortgage for a place of my own once my house sells and final divorce decree is issued by the court. Unfortunately my income can't support two mortgages, so hopefully my house will sell quickly and I can find one I like to buy. I have 3 dogs, and foster for a rescue so renting is pretty much out even if I just had my dogs. 

Emotionally things were going pretty good, he was being pretty nice and then this weekend he turned into a jerk. Of course could be all the booze he is drinking. This too shall pass....


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

It sound like you are doing well emotionally, and looking forward to a new home. That's exciting - your new home will be all yours and a comfy haven for you and your dogs. It's so wonderful that you foster!!

Hang in there - you're doing great. :smile2:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, sounds like things are moving along. That's good. Hope it all goes as well as it can.


----------



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

He has reviewed the papers and is going to sign them at my lawyer's today. Once he does, she will contact me to sign everything and then file it at the court, she said if she does everything at one it can be finalized in about 10 days. Seems crazy to me that any marriage can be dissolved that quickly, but what do I know.

I'm kind of overwhelmed when I think of all I need to do around the house, but before I can really begin his stuff needs to go. He is supposed to be doing that this Friday when I am working from home. He wanted free access to just come in while I was not there, but I didn't feel comfortable doing that after the last few times he has been there alone. He says he is going to paint at the house to get it ready to go on the market, which would be nice and save me some money. However, as has always been the case I don't have a problem with the quality of work he does its the time line he works from. I don't want to sit around waiting on him to come paint, as I'm bearing the cost of keeping the house right now.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

You know he's going to do it when it suits him, not you. Still, its nice that he even offered, I guess. Give him the times that work for you. And you can throw in that if this time doesn't work for him, you understand, and that you have an estimate from a painter that the two of you will split.

Also give yourself a rest one night and go out with friends or something. Mark the end of the marriage. I'm not talking about a divorce party, just an acknowledgement that this portion of your life is coming to a close.

Next portion-real estate mogul!


----------

